# [V][PS3] Grand Theft Auto V -verkauft-



## Gast1669461003 (17. September 2013)

Verkaufe die PS3-Fassung von Grand Theft Auto V, weil meine Konsole nach einem YLOD anscheinend nur noch bestimmte Spiele ohne Zicken abspielt, wozu GTA nicht gehört. Deshalb wird die Konsole endgültig in Rente geschickt. 

*Zustand*: Wie neu, Code noch unbenutzt

*Preis*: 50 Euro inkl. Versand.

*Zusätzlich* lege ich wahlweise einen der folgenden PC-Spiele als Download-Code hinzu:

- Dead Space 3
- Medal of Honor
- Battlefield 3
- Amnesia: The Dark Descent

Spiel geht natürlich _sofort _raus, wenn es jemand haben will.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. September 2013)

Preis ist jetzt 50€ inkl.


----------

